# Vintage...should i do it?



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

Trying to make my mind up. I was going to go the destiny route but now torn between destiny and joint (with brother and dad) Vintage purchase instead. Now i had talked myself into it but a chat with a retailer today mentioned that the refills actually work out at £400 which has me questioning if Vintage is worth it as the biggest justification was the refills which actually isn't the case....tough one. Advise?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

It is a tough one like you say, personally i would buy it with my own money if i had to because i've seen the results in the metal plus the durability it offers - it offers something that no other wax can unless you're talking about the likes of Royale etc. Obviously from a business sense it's a no brainer really...

If you're sharing costs then i say go for it if you were contemplating the £500-ish Z waxes


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

A20 LEE said:


> Trying to make my mind up. I was going to go the destiny route but now torn between destiny and joint (with brother and dad) Vintage purchase instead. Now i had talked myself into it but a chat with a retailer today mentioned that the refills actually work out at £400 which has me questioning if Vintage is worth it as the biggest justification was the refills which actually isn't the case....tough one. Advise?


£400 i don't think so

Rich at PB insured for £2K to the states £120 (parcels2go i think) and then return arranged by Z cost him £97. It's not cheap but it aint £400

It's a lot of money for the initial purchase, but from speaking to you Lee, if like me you have that curiosity inside you, it might be time to pay.

You also have the car perfection bug more than most.

Wax over aout £50 is never going to be worth it (cash wize) but if you want it, well.

I wanted Vintage for 9 years, watched price go from £1200 to £1800 and lost out on 10 years value too.

It's a lot of money though


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

If you don't go for Vintage just now, when you have the chance, I'm sure you'll regret it in a couple of months!

Destiny _is_ good but when it's finished you'll want to try Vintage. :lol:

By cutting out the Destiny purchase now you'll pay for your first Vintage refill and that should cost less than £200, not £400.

Just my 2pence worth!

Alan W


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

forgot to add that in my post, as John says - it is nothing like what you were quoted to ship it to the US and back, we had ours back within 2 and a bit weeks too i think


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

They actually melt a new mix when they have a few pots back so it may be a little longer in some cases.

Call them in the states tomorrow and speak to Dave Dudek (sp?). He's the technical guy.


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

Yeah, and make sure that when you are ready to send your empty container back to *****, that it is spotless.

Several Vintage owners that i know(2 in the US), were charged for cleaning the container out before refilling.You must make sure it has no traces of any wax left.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Go for it i have some its cracking used it on my wing and must say it really is nice next year full machine polish and a few layers of vintage


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

sorry to change it to Swissvax but do they offer the refills on their Divine?


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

No refills on Divine i'm afraid.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

who said £400 :S

as said, you'd be better off taking it to their HQ in florida, and waiting till they refill it for you, then fly home :lol:


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

ianFRST said:


> who said £400 :S
> 
> as said, you'd be better off taking it to their HQ in florida, and waiting till they refill it for you, then fly home :lol:


Probably giving me worst case cost then, rather that than get a nasty surprise.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

If, and only if, you are contermplating spending large sums of money on the Vintage wax then I would say go for it... It will, I dont doubt, add just that little something that no other wax in a price range below it can offer... HYow big this difference is, thats ultimately up to you to decide.

I'm currently in the same contemplating boat right now... toying with purchasing Vintage in America, as my better half lives there and she can purchase it for me and I will be in America often enough for other reasons to get the refills...  I refuse point blank to pay the UK price, purely and simply because I cannot see any feasible justifuication for the ludricous difference in the price - its simply a mockery of the UK private buyer _in my very perosnal opinion_, and I would personally feel taken advantage of by the company - though this feeling runs for many items purchased in the UK, not just car care products.

However, while it may add that little something - it must do, because at a meet I picked out panels treated with Vintage over other LSPs - it was only a small (and I mean small) difference I could see... Though durability is undeniable, I wonder how exactly it compares to Zaino? Anyone? I'm struggling to justify it to myself, as I just cannot get over the tiny difference offered for such a huge price hike in comparison to the massive differences achievable from machine polishing.

I emphasise this is only my personal opinion, on both pricing and whether I would spend *that* much on an LSP, but its currently the thought processes goping through my head just now... and indeed for the past little while as I have been taking a step back to take stock of detailing, and how I want to progress my own product collection and skills forward. However, if adding the ultimate waxes to your collection is an aim, then Vintage would be my choice, missing out the Destiny step for the reasons mentioned above, and it will add a little something extra to a well prepped finish....

Its a tough decision, I know as I'm making it too, but right now I'm erring on the side of expanding my polish collection and increasing my skill base...


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm fairly picky, but not to the level many of the guys here work at. For me detailing simply means better practice using good products. I'm not wildly obsessive about detailing, just keen and dedicated

I think those who border on these decisions are at the point of addiction

Nothing wrong in that of course - if it floats your boat, then rock on :thumb: ...but for me it just defines the difference between those who battle these £7k wax demons and those who don't


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

Vintage will stay the stuff of dreams for me I'm sure


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Do it Lee, you know it makes sense.

How much have you done on your wax collection since we first met?

I bet you are into 4 figures in less than a year. I've done the same sum, and Vintage seems more than justified.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

V8burble said:


> Vintage will stay the stuff of dreams for me I'm sure


me too


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Dave KG said:


> I wonder how exactly it compares to Zaino? Anyone?


If you want to try some  

I couldnt tell the difference on Glyns RS4 back in the spring and cant wait to finally polish my Coupe at some point so I can Z2 pro it.


----------



## Mike_001 (Apr 7, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> Though durability is undeniable, I wonder how exactly it compares to Zaino? Anyone?


It can't beat Zaino in terms of durability.
But - and I've been using both for some time now - it does looks wise.


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

L200 Steve said:


> Do it Lee, you know it makes sense.
> 
> How much have you done on your wax collection since we first met?
> 
> I bet you are into 4 figures in less than a year. I've done the same sum, and Vintage seems more than justified.


Don't know, have about 7 Z waxes now but not payed full price for any. USA/360 sale or personal sales The Vintage would have to be UK tho, as Z have to authorise the sale according to the T&C's i've been sent which will take 2 weeks.

I've seen Zaino vs Vintage and can tell the difference. Its very close, but Vintage has a fluidity to the finish which you get a slight taster of in Ital but not the lower Z waxes.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Dave KG said:


> However, while it may add that little something - it must do, because at a meet I picked out panels treated with Vintage over other LSPs - it was only a small (and I mean small) difference I could see... Though durability is undeniable, I wonder how exactly it compares to Zaino? Anyone? I'm struggling to justify it to myself, as I just cannot get over the tiny difference offered for such a huge price hike in comparison to the massive differences achievable from machine polishing.


Dave I think it is a personal thing, I have well and truly decided that I am more than happy with Zaino and that I see no need to buy Vintage.

It offers a slightly silvery sheen over the Zaino, but to be honest, it attracts more dirt so that edge is very quickly eroded and then the Zaino actually looks better to me because dirt seems to stick less.

Just my own personal opinion mind, it's very nice, I think I'd like a sample jar for the future, that'd be nice to play with, I think I could make that amount last many many years. I just don't see how I would ever use all that wax and make it feel like I got value for money.


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> I cannot see any feasible justifuication for the ludricous difference in the price - its simply a mockery of the UK private buyer


Same with loads of things isnt it. Bloke at work has paid nearly £40k for a bmw.

Same car in america is just over half the price.


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

it would be worth if for you and your cars,your kids navaro and boxster then theres your old fella's DB9,what the hell you waiting for a push,you could even get it from vertar interest free for 6 months @ £308 per month split 3 ways just over a ton each,you know you want to lee   :thumb: :thumb: :wave:


----------



## richie.guy (Apr 10, 2006)

It's only a wax.

Take a step back and look at it rationally...


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

richie.guy said:


> It's only a wax.
> 
> Take a step back and look at it rationally...


How do you rationalize being an ocd detailer?


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

ordered it this morning:doublesho I'm holding Epoch and Clark responsible!!:lol:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

:thumb: Awesome.


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

nice 1 i bet u cant wait now :lol:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

nice one and hope you enjoy it as much as everyone says :thumb:

if you have the cash, desire and time to get the use from it then I reckon its a sound idea....thought about it myself a few times but just cant see me getting the use out if it really, but maybe one day  Maybe having a share in a pot with somebody, as you have done is the best route here....


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Oh Lee you shouldn't have, thanks for the early birthday pressie mate :thumb:


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

.........wait to be bombarded with pm's wanting samples !!!! i,ll send mine first then .    ,just kidding,nice one mate enjoy :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Good Lad, wait till you get 3 or 4 coats on :thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Can't wait to see the results :thumb:


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

Well done sir.


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

Good decision, for those that think Vintage attracts/holds more dust/dirt than for example,Zaino,go to autopia and check SuperBee364,thread titled 'My Vintage experience'.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

most waxes will attract more dust than sealants


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice one   



waxy said:


> Good decision, for those that think Vintage attracts/holds more dust/dirt than for example,Zaino,go to autopia and check SuperBee364,thread titled 'My Vintage experience'.


gotta link for lazy people


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

Alex L said:


> Nice one
> 
> gotta link for lazy people


found it lazy link


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

20 sample requests?! shocking! anyway, his got a 1 sweet ride. looks like a toy you can almost pick it up.


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

richie.guy said:


> It's only a wax.
> 
> Take a step back and look at it rationally...


Im afraid I have to whole heartedly agree !!! I recently spent around £160 on Zimol Concours (OK different league here but the same point !) And it just isnt as good as £30s Worth of Victoria Concours. And thats a fact !!
Dont want to pee on Your firework Mate but paying £1800 for a pot of Wax is in My honest opinion Simply ridiculous !!! :thumb:

If You have that kind of brass to burn Then a donation to Cancer research makes a whole heap of sence !!!!!!!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

ChuckH said:


> Im afraid I have to whole heartedly agree !!! I recently spent around £160 on Zimol Concours (OK different league here but the same point !) And it just isnt as good as £30s Worth of Victoria Concours. And thats a fact !!
> Dont want to pee on Your firework Mate but paying £1800 for a pot of Wax is in My honest opinion Simply ridiculous !!! :thumb:
> 
> If You have that kind of brass to burn Then a donation to Cancer research makes a whole heap of sence !!!!!!!!!!! :thumb:


This is where it comes down to personal preference though and how seriously you take your detailing mate, some people (including myself) notice a difference with the higher end waxes and even if its a 1% improvement then its worth it. It would appear that Lee is more of a perfectionist than most so i'm sure this purchase will please him no end


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Clark said:


> This is where it comes down to personal preference though and how seriously you take your detailing mate, some people (including myself) notice a difference with the higher end waxes and even if its a 1% improvement then its worth it. It would appear that Lee is more of a perfectionist than most so i'm sure this purchase will please him no end


Clark Im not wishing to offend Lee or Yourself (Of Whome I have to say I have the utmost respect for having seen Your work here and on Audi sport Net) But I cannot for the life of Me justify spending that kind of money on a pot of Wax. Now to aquire Your kind of skills. or to pay You to produce the top line results is a different matter .£ But £1800 for wax is just plain obcene !!


----------



## richie.guy (Apr 10, 2006)

Machining is where the finish is produced. I don't think any wax is worth £1800 other than for bragging rights.

The 1% better look is probably all placebo and in your mind. I've seen a few expensive waxes and tried a few too, and they never really impressed me at all. I honestly think that DW is far too fashion concious when it comes to detailing and products. There seems to be a new 'miracle' product out every few weeks which everyone 'must' have and the expensive waxes are always portrayed as being most fashionable...

That's just me and i can totally see the other side to the coin. I'm sure you'll be happy with your purchase.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

ChuckH said:


> I cannot for the life of Me justify spending that kind of money on a pot of Wax.


But you dont have to, your happy with what you use/have.

If someone wants to spend a large amount on wax thats up to them, the charity donation thing could be used for any expensive purchase (TV, Car, Watch, petrol) and a bit wrong to try and put a guilt trip on someones purchase.


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

Alex L said:


> But you dont have to, your happy with what you use/have.
> 
> If someone wants to spend a large amount on wax thats up to them, the charity donation thing could be used for any expensive purchase (TV, Car, Watch, petrol) and a bit wrong to try and put a guilt trip on someones purchase.


Yes i agree the guilt trip scenario is not the way to go, i have just spent a couple of grand on a new moutain bike, my dad asked how much and nearly fainted when i told him!!!!..............but it,s what i wanted, my choice, my money!!,and is the same for everything in life,even the vintage.

So spend the money you have on what you want, as there,s no reruns on this game...:thumb:


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Sorry Guys it was never My intention to make the guilt thing an issue !!!
Let Me refresh ? A couple of grand on a Mountain bike is OK a lot but at least its a good way of getting fit ! 
Im not for a second saying that its a waste of money or its not up to any individual how He or She spends thier wedge After all I once spent £2500 on a pair of carbon fibre wheels for My track R1 but £1800 for a pot of wax is streching it a bit !!!!


----------



## bullit (May 11, 2007)

richie.guy said:


> Machining is where the finish is produced. I don't think any wax is worth £1800 other than for bragging rights.
> 
> The 1% better look is probably all placebo and in your mind. I've seen a few expensive waxes and tried a few too, and they never really impressed me at all. I honestly think that DW is far too fashion concious when it comes to detailing and products. There seems to be a new 'miracle' product out every few weeks which everyone 'must' have and the expensive waxes are always portrayed as being most fashionable...
> 
> That's just me and i can totally see the other side to the coin. I'm sure you'll be happy with your purchase.


so its like having designer clothes? if you know its a fake you dont want it when it looks exactley the same 

each to the own though :thumb:


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

Then again 1800 notes is nothing to some people.

If I could afford a Ferrari 599 I'd think nothing on slapping on £1800 wax. 

Like I'd buy that t-shirt I saw in Harvey Nic's for £400 which looked like the same one in Next for £20. If I could. 

You want designer tags you pay designer prices in this life. Sadly.


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

wouldnt he make money back on the wax using it on detailing other peoples cars


----------



## hiltonig (May 3, 2007)

Well each to their own, that amount on a wax is just plain daft, kids starving in africa kind of puts it in perspective. The makers of this stuff must be laughing their chops off for such a value added product. Well they must keep their expensive offices running some how, in away this is odd because in a blind testing of products the detailers might pick them out but the average guy in the street cannot tell, normally when you pay more you get a better engineered piece of hardware but this takes the laws of diminising returns to a new level.Tell your mates you spent £1800 quid on a upgrade on a BMW or the like they would prob say well done but on a car wax I would say most would say you either have too much or are just plain daft but yes you pays yer money and takes yer choice. What i can understand that using it in a business way and charging yep ok and the free refills it makes sense.


Richie guy is spot on

However I would like to see some underdog produce something that can rival at a price point that is realistic instead of rip off


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Either way it is the same amount of money whatever you spend it on, so I don't see what all this other guilty rubbish is about.

It is your problem if you think Lee shouldn't have bought it, but you are all guilty of spending the same money, so we could all have helped the starving countries.

Total hypocrits (sp) in here...

Give the guy a break, good on him for buying what he wants, and I am sure he will get great use out of it.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

i know, starving countries?? get off your high horses! i take it you wont be spending any money on houses/cars/xmas presents etc in the future and donating to charity instead then? Yes they may be necessary purchases but then a wax with free re-fills for life split 3 ways makes pretty good financial sense too in my eyes, i bet alot of people have spent close to 4 figures in total for detailing products since joining this site etc... and anyways, its Lee's money not yours so i dont see what the problem is 

Get some pics up when the wax is on the car Lee :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

ChuckH said:


> Clark Im not wishing to offend Lee or Yourself (Of Whome I have to say I have the utmost respect for having seen Your work here and on Audi sport Net) But I cannot for the life of Me justify spending that kind of money on a pot of Wax. Now to aquire Your kind of skills. or to pay You to produce the top line results is a different matter .£ But £1800 for wax is just plain obcene !!


you never offended me mate, you just stated that it was a fact that it was a waste of money but i was begging to differ, stating that it was a personal preference


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

Go for it, you know you wanna, you only live once & you cant take it with...Enjoy :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Hmmm.... Well, I'm not going to argue for or against charity donations, I'm guilty of spending ludricous sums of money on things I dont need, I mean a bike would do me for getting to and from work, but I own a Volvo S60...

Whether you spend £1800 on a wax or not is ultimately your personal preference, and whether it makes any difference or not is ultimately in your eyes and up for you to decide - if it makes you happy, supberb! 

I would not venture to say however that spending ££££ on a wax makes you more or less of a perfectionist in detailing - since my first post in this thread I have decided I will not spend £1800 on Vintage, simply because its just not for me to spend that amount on an LSP... does this make me less of a perfectionist?? Nope - simply means my detailing priorities lie elsewhere, for me its in machine polishing and getting the ultimate in finish through honing my technique... I'm perfectly happy to top my machine finishes off with a "low to medium" range wax such as DodoJuice, Victoria, or the "lower end" Swissvax and ***** because I personally believe that I can get more through honing my machine finishes - and for me, there will always be room for improvement here and greater gains to be had - and for less money. For me, and me alone!!, this makes sense. The refills thing is not a financially viable argument for me, as I simply wont use enough of the wax to warrant getting many refills at all - I doubt I'd get it refilled more than twice or three times in my life, I mean I get >50 applications from a 12oz tub of wax.

For others, going for the ultimate LSP makes sense, and I respect people for their opinions to go ahead and invest so heavily in this - it certainly shows a dedication to the enjoyment of LSPs and waxes... Its not a bragging rights thing, as those I know who own Vintage certainly dont own it just to brag about it - they own it because they want it, and they enjoy it. All credit to them.

What I simply cannot get over right now however, is the simply p*ss-taking price difference between USA and UK prices on this product, but as said before this is not a problem isolated to wax products - its the same for lots of things. But it does grate with me on this topic, and I do personally feel like the company concerned here are making a mockery of the UK buyer, essentially doubling the price of a wax because you live in the UK.

Lee - its your money mate, its your detailing - so its your choice! I hope you enjoy the wax, I'm sure you will!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

All this 'donate to charity' BS makes me laugh, just because one persons in a position to buy something expensive we shouldnt knock him (and yes I'm jealous of Lee as I want this wax, but wish him the best with it as I know he'll enjoy it).



hiltonig said:


> Well each to their own, that amount on a wax is just plain daft, kids starving in africa kind of puts it in perspective. The makers of this stuff must be laughing their chops off for such a value added product. Well they must keep their expensive offices running some how, in away this is odd because in a blind testing of products the detailers might pick them out but the average guy in the street cannot tell, normally when you pay more you get a better engineered piece of hardware but this takes the laws of diminising returns to a new level.Tell your mates you spent £1800 quid on a upgrade on a BMW or the like they would prob say well done but on a car wax I would say most would say you either have too much or are just plain daft but yes you pays yer money and takes yer choice. What i can understand that using it in a business way and charging yep ok and the free refills it makes sense.
> 
> Richie guy is spot on
> 
> However I would like to see some underdog produce something that can rival at a price point that is realistic instead of rip off


It's not just about 'The look you get from it'

Read my reply here:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=50219&page=2



Clark said:


> a wax with free re-fills for life split 3 ways makes pretty good financial sense too in my eyes,


Very good sense, if the 3 guys have 2 cars in each household it wont be long until they's gone through their first pot.



Dave KG said:


> The refills thing is not a financially viable argument for me, as I simply wont use enough of the wax to warrant getting many refills at all - I doubt I'd get it refilled more than twice or three times in my life, I mean I get >50 applications from a 12oz tub of wax.


Theres a bloke who lives up the road from me who has a rather empty looking tub (about 2/3s empty) and he only uses it on his 2 cars and the odd car here and there, which iirc he's only had the tub since about may/june time.

So I think you would get the uses from it.

I'm toying with the idea of buying Destiny next week, If I do I'll let one of these guys chose a charity and I'll donate £30 to offset the bad Karma I'll get from buying into Darth Chucks evil empire.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

All in all, its a wise move for Lee & Co. 

We know he is capable of great machine finishes, so its not like an idiot is buying Vintage for banter here.

Yes, the price is pretty hefty in comparison to the states, but it's rip-off Britain.

It all comes down to personal opinions and if you have the coin to make it happen.

Here Lomax, fancy going halfs


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

V12MSM said:


> Here Lomax, fancy going halfs


That wouldnt be a bad idea :thumb:


----------



## lomax (Feb 5, 2007)

V12MSM said:


> All in all, its a wise move for Lee & Co.
> 
> We know he is capable of great machine finishes, so its not like an idiot is buying Vintage for banter here.
> 
> ...


Haha was just going to post that 

Maybe after my retrim. hehe:thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Alex L said:


> All this 'donate to charity' BS makes me laugh, just because one persons in a position to buy something expensive we shouldnt knock him (and yes I'm jealous of Lee as I want this wax, but wish him the best with it as I know he'll enjoy it).


Too bloody right. Besides, why should we donate to charities abroad before donating to charities which affect the country we live in?

I couldn't honestly see the point in buying vintage myself as I don't think my car would really justify it, but if he feels that it offers him a better finish who has the right to tell him that he shouldn't get it?

Just a shame we get ripped off so badly for it.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I wonder what those who have questioned this Vintage purchase from the 'charity donation' standpoint would say if someone one here say, won a lotto prize, or the premium bonds etc. went out and bought a Pagani Zonda, a Veyron or an Enzo and proudly showed us all in 'The Showroom' - 'No, No, you should have bought a Kia and gave the rest to oxfam?' of course not (I don't think so anyway). We'd have all said 'Wow! amazing car..etc..' So why is this wax purchase any different?
Personally I do give to charity on occasion when I'm able to but I wouldn't be made to feel guilty about any luxury or extravagant purchase on the basis that I should have just 'given' the money away instead.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

well done mate 

where have you ordered it from out of interest?


----------



## bullit (May 11, 2007)

im always donating to house immigrants etc. its called tax


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

Well i've done it. Collected it today from Eamonn at Monza Car Care:thumb: . If it wasn't rush hour on a friday evening i could have spend hours there, its ***** heaven. Also got to see Matt OYM in action:wave: 

Coat number one has already been put on the Navara Its definately got something a bit special which goes beyond what you can achieved with polishing.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Congrats mate, was the RS500 there today?

Hope you continue to enjoy it


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

Epoch said:


> Congrats mate, was the RS500 there today?
> 
> Hope you continue to enjoy it


No, a nice Porsche GT2 lookalike and Matt was busy with an Elise.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Cool, now for some photos :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## s1mmo440 (Feb 19, 2007)

A20 LEE said:


> Well i've done it. Collected it today from Eamonn at Monza Car Care:thumb: . If it wasn't rush hour on a friday evening i could have spend hours there, its ***** heaven. Also got to see Matt OYM in action:wave:
> 
> Coat number one has already been put on the Navara Its definately got something a bit special which goes beyond what you can achieved with polishing.


I hope you didnt pay full price for it!!! :thumb:


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

free MFs?


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice one Lee.

Looking forward to seeing something you've polished wearing a coat of Vintage, bet the fleet's going to look (even more) awesome next time I pass by.

I think you've made the right choice mate:thumb:


----------



## Amos (Feb 28, 2007)

That was quick, did he have it in stock............


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

Amos said:


> That was quick, did he have it in stock............


Yeah it was in stock, ordered monday. Approved by Z on tuesday and collected it today.


----------



## Mike_001 (Apr 7, 2007)

L200 Steve said:


> I think you've made the right choice mate:thumb:


100% agree :thumb: 
And the best thing is:
When you finish a detail now you'll never have to ask yourself that question again: 
"Would this look any better with a different wax?"


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Mike_001 said:


> 100% agree :thumb:
> And the best thing is:
> When you finish a detail now you'll never have to ask yourself that question again:
> "Would this look any better with a different wax?"


Well there is royale 

Glad it looks good on the navara


----------



## Calgarydetail (Aug 27, 2007)

congrats on the new vintage, it is truly a great wax.. 

Its 1:15 am, i need sleep but i decided to read all 8 pages and revive an old thread, I guees sometimes we feel a need to do things like this.

I wont go into the whole charity thing,i could go off for hours about that, but i do want to touch on the justification. 

For those who cant justufy it, good for you, you have relised it something you either can afford or dont want to afford, but this does not mean others feel the same way, 

for example i have a close friedn who wons a car collection in the millions, he wanted a 55t-bird so he bought it, didnt even inspect it just bought it off the block,his justification.. he wanted one as a kid, so why not buy it now.. iwas looking at getting a junker for the winter.. it was 400 bucks and i couldt justify it. 
Just beacsue i cannot justify an extra car i dont need dosent mean everyone is the same... it is no diffrent with vintage or any wax for that matter. If you feel its right for you then its right for you, and you should not feel as though you made a wrong decsion becasue its not right for someone else.. thats just wrong.. ayn rand once wrote

I swear by my life and my love of it that I will never live for the sake of another man, no ask another man to live for mine

Yes i am quoting ayn over wax, as i feel it is relavent.


Speaking from personal experience i know the inner debate over vintage.. the its alot of money.. but its alot of wax.

At the end of the day i went ahead and bout it. I recived a b-day present and an end of summer bonus and felt iwas the right time for me to own. 

I have not looked back since i got it, yeah its expensive but i hae alot of time (im 20) and alot of cars (7family). I have had my wax for 6 weeks and am about 1/3 the way through, will i get my momies worth? heck yes, esp if i continue to wax as i do. 

I have a friedn who goes through a jar of nattys ever year and a half or so... woud he buy vintage.. prob not as its not for him. He cannoy justiy it.

Has he made me feel guilty? ofcourse not, why would he its my money... he was happy that i could find enjoyment in wax..

sowhats the moral of this ramblings? well each to his own, dont let the naywaysers get in your way, if its something you want then get it, if it takes time and work so be it, but if you want it then you should get it, dont let the world stand in your way.

I hope you enjoy your vintage, it is a great wax and im sure it iwll bring many years of joy. 



now to talk about the vintage. I have applied it a few diffrent way, I have found no difference between using a foam pad and your hands, if you want to save mess the use a foam applicator (although it is ifun to wax by hand,which i sometimes do for fun)

Also vintage ages well, it will look better after a day or two, and loook even better after a week or 2. I have found in my area the perfect amount of time (on my car) is 2 weeks, i have heard others say 3.... and dont rush the layers. let them age and enjoy the look it gives your car.

Congrats and enjoy



p.swelcome to the club


----------

